# Silicon Injection method, low iron 12mm glass tank build.



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Glass was not cut to perfection .. the way I wanted it .. so had to use 2mm tile spacer instead of 3mm (it is a task carry 12mm glass to the grinder to fine tune edges. Bit of silicon wasted and unpleasant build experience. Fine end result with a bit of forearm soreness. So much diff using 2mm VS 3mm gaps!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice clean job on the build!


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks great! Would be interested to hear any other details, methods, your past experience with tank builds etc. 

I’m always hoping for tank build threads around here!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice job - when building a glass tank like that, do you do all the silicone work at once (between glass & interior seals) or do you first do the between glass, and come back later for the rest? Interesting clamp modification as well.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

nodima said:


> Nice job - when building a glass tank like that, do you do all the silicone work at once (between glass & interior seals) or do you first do the between glass, and come back later for the rest? Interesting clamp modification as well.


I do it all together. I use 3mm gaps in between the panes. I don't do another one for interior seal.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

DutchAJ said:


> Looks great! Would be interested to hear any other details, methods, your past experience with tank builds etc.
> 
> I’m always hoping for tank build threads around here!


I'll share the good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

IMO getting rid of cured silicon using mineral oil/acetone/alcohol is a waste of time. Elbow grease with sharp blades do work. This was august this year. I underestimated a small SUMP build and forgot to use masking tapes in some panes. This and only this worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

nodima said:


> Nice job - when building a glass tank like that, do you do all the silicone work at once (between glass & interior seals) or do you first do the between glass, and come back later for the rest? Interesting clamp modification as well.


IN this build I did not like very close cut seam. After 12 hours I used new masking tape and applied more.
Pics.
Did not like this:









This looks better to me with added safety. The "ADA" style neat seams did not look good in real lol.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Corner braces done today. Extra silicon will be sliced off with a new blade after 48 hours.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Another great advantage of using injection method is dismantling the tank is very easy since the panes don't touch each other and in fact are 2/3mm apart in the joints .. makes it very easy to cut through it. Just did this to make it smaller for a different tank.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

nodima said:


> Nice job - when building a glass tank like that, do you do all the silicone work at once (between glass & interior seals) or do you first do the between glass, and come back later for the rest? Interesting clamp modification as well.


My DIY aquarium build, the good the bad and the ugly! (Anoxic Filtration) | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Community 

It is all here...


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Most important brace done.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Is there a reason for the braces to be above the rim, rather than recessed into the rim? It makes sense all are done the same way, but for some reason, I expected them to be flush with the top of the rim.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

nodima said:


> Is there a reason for the braces to be above the rim, rather than recessed into the rim? It makes sense all are done the same way, but for some reason, I expected them to be flush with the top of the rim.


I know braces inside looks better but is hard to silicon/glass cutting gets complicated. Since the corners are on top I put this on top too. Seams look clean + more room for water volume. I will make a wooden canopy so aesthetics don't matter on the top for me anyway. I plan to fill it leaving 1cm on the top. I have seen tanks 36"x24"x24" made with 10mm glass with no braces at all but I can't imagine keeping a tank like that in my house.
As per this guide tank this size has safety factor of 5 (since they have not mentioned bracing I am assuming their calculation is for braceless tanks, I might be wrong though)

Aquarium Glass Thickness Calculator (easycalculation.com)


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Another great advantage of injection method : It is easy to cut through 2/3mm silicon as te glass panes don't touch each other.

Glass from old SUMP cleaned to the bone with buffing pad:





















Overhead Sump just glued.









My bad the pics are not in order.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice! Thanks for the explanation, and yes, a canopy makes the decision moot.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What is the buffing pad (does it go on a drill or a grinder) and do you use some type of compound with it?


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

nodima said:


> Nice! Thanks for the explanation, and yes, a canopy makes the decision moot.


In the works sir. I like lids. I have a top mounted filter / sump so it's a must have for me.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

noddy said:


> What is the buffing pad (does it go on a drill or a grinder) and do you use some type of compound with it?


The one I have goes in a drilling machine and is a lot harder to use. The grinder attachment is way easier. I used finishing glass polish this time. Nothing when I used it for the first time. Push it hard on the glass for it to work. Glass can get warm ... Even hot. Only then it seems to work. But works great for sure.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Rockfella said:


> The one I have goes in a drilling machine and is a lot harder to use. The grinder attachment is way easier. I used finishing glass polish this time. Nothing when I used it for the first time. Push it hard on the glass for it to work. Glass can get warm ... Even hot. Only then it seems to work. But works great for sure.


Thanks for the reply. It sounds like something I might have to try on my glass tops.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

noddy said:


> Thanks for the reply. It sounds like something I might have to try on my glass tops.


You're welcome 🙂


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

DIY canopy/lid almost ready.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

It is done. I put the base (30 year old teakwood box) on thick gym mat). The plan backfired. It seems it is almost impossible to have a 100% levelled base. Overall I am pleased with the build. Tank is still small for cichlids though.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Removed the foam pads from under the base. Levelling done to the best I can. The level is 24" long.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Anoxic Filtration system. Dr. Kevin Novak. 💯 DIY. - YouTube 

Ready in action


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

It doesn't get much more level than that 
I tend to be extremely anal when it comes to levelling. All my levels are Stabila's and super accurate, so can be a little OCD trying to find "perfect".
On my 6' tank I actually dropped the water level so I could see the water line. Waited for it to be completely still and used a self levelling laser.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

noddy said:


> It doesn't get much more level than that
> I tend to be extremely anal when it comes to levelling. All my levels are Stabila's and super accurate, so can be a little OCD trying to find "perfect".
> On my 6' tank I actually dropped the water level so I could see the water line. Waited for it to be completely still and used a self levelling laser.


Laser! Woah! 
Thx. I measured this pressing the level with force and the tank was full. The base is 23" wide 40" long. I can't do much on this but I think I am fine. The level itself is 24" long.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

I got more clay to make a bigger BCB. It not was really needed, everything was fine. I just did it anyway. I am dealing with 40ppm nitrates in tap water so why not lol. 

Old sump stripped down to use same bottom pane and new tall vertical panes to fit this big basket. All completed yesterday, did some mods on the tank as well.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

No cycling No spikes all good


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow.....
So 'Old School', it looks like you've outdone yourself again. That is an impressive build!
With a starting point of 40 PPM measured out in your TAP WATER, I'm very interested to see how the Anoxic Filtration System you've installed performs, to absorb those high Nitrates out of the water.

How long does it take after re-filling the tank, to see results in Nitrate reduction?
Do your aquariums have an average, measured level of Nitrates when running?
Do the fish get 'shocked' initially when re-filling the tank with (Primed treated) tap water? By that, I mean do the high Nitrates (40 PPM!) in your tap water cause problems for your fish initially, until the Anoxic Filtration System absorbs them out of the water?
Have you considered building a pre-treatment water reservoir, to remove the Nitrates out of the water BEFORE pumping it into your fish tanks? (Kind of a double use, Anoxic Filtration System).
I really admire your work in overcoming a pretty tough situation with that Tap Water. You are the only person I've ever heard of that was not forced to utilize a Reverse Osmosis filtration system to pre-treat the water and remove the Nitrates from it, for use in the aquarium system. And unfortunately, this may be the direction more and more of us are ultimately headed toward in the future, with the municipal tap water provided for us to use.
So, you may be leading the way here.... Well done!


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Auballagh said:


> Wow.....
> So 'Old School', it looks like you've outdone yourself again. That is an impressive build!
> With a starting point of 40 PPM measured out in your TAP WATER, I'm very interested to see how the Anoxic Filtration System you've installed performs, to absorb those high Nitrates out of the water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

When I got in this hobby last year around April I had decided to use bottled drinking water 20 liter cans and did my first fishless cycle with is that had 0 nitrates but had 2ppm nitrites (I found that later)
Then I discovered this PFA photos. I had to eventually use tap water as it is expensive to use commercially available drinking regularly.


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

I did some Nitrates test with new API nitrate kit (the one that is sold separately) and got these results:
I don't know which one to go by now. The one on the right is slightly orangish, while the one that came with the full kit looks reddish.


----------

